# Checkout this metalflake



## ltfourman (Jan 15, 2009)




----------



## Big Boy (Dec 19, 2007)

looks like ice pearl???


----------



## ltfourman (Jan 15, 2009)

http://stores.ebay.com/Bling-Flake-POP-Paints-and-Pearls


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

nice way to advertise :uh: 

why don't you just start a post saying check out MY metalflake


----------



## grandson (Apr 2, 2007)

either way looks good


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

hahaha


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

Why does the description have HOK in it? Sucker descriptions FOR THE LOSS! I hate that shit. Be honest.


----------



## ltfourman (Jan 15, 2009)

Umm if you're searching for HOK flakes it will show up in that search. Some call it creative marketing not dishonesty. As you notice when you get to the page is states clearly what the item is and never mentions HOk or an other overpriced flake in the description. As a fellow painter I thought I'd offer the same flake for less to other fellow painters with better and faster service/support than any others.


----------



## ltfourman (Jan 15, 2009)

Oh yeah. I got pearls too. Just mix in a a teaspoon per pint of clear and you get way better depth and suspension than any pearl paint on the market. When pearls are mixed in the actual paint they lose their brilliance or sparkle because the paint is not 100% transparent. I've been doing this for a minute, btw. About 17 years since I first picked up an airbrush. Airborne, this should be your avatar :0 lmao


----------



## Supremebomb (Aug 2, 2007)

roth makes some nice flake, there not bad to deal with , and i got mine it 2 days


----------



## ltfourman (Jan 15, 2009)

I agree and they're reasonably priced. I've shot flakes from almost everyone and I noticed they're all basically the same stuff (mirror finished polyester, metalized film, epoxy coated, solvent and water resistant flakes). I just needed large quantities for cheaper than anybody would offer, for fiberglass composites, so I went into the business with Bling metal flake. It's good shit, without a doubt.


----------



## gmsupreme (Jun 22, 2008)

Just bought 2 jars from hok but I'll definetly go with you guys next time, good price


----------



## streetking (Feb 4, 2004)

the white pearl bling metal flake, is that like ice pearl??


----------



## ltfourman (Jan 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by streetking_@Jan 19 2009, 10:33 PM~12756094
> *the white pearl bling metal flake, is that like ice pearl??
> *


Let me check into that. I know they have an ice which is a clear glass. The white pearl I have is a pearl flake where HOk ice is a clear glass.


----------



## ltfourman (Jan 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by streetking_@Jan 19 2009, 10:33 PM~12756094
> *the white pearl bling metal flake, is that like ice pearl??
> *


The HOKS ice pearls are glass flake that are transluscent. Bling's White Pearl flake is opaque as most metalflake is but with a pearlescent finish.


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ltfourman_@Jan 20 2009, 03:08 AM~12752760
> *Umm if you're searching for HOK flakes it will show up in that search. Some call it creative marketing not dishonesty. As you notice when you get to the page is states clearly what the item is and never mentions HOk or an other overpriced flake in the description.  As a fellow painter I thought I'd offer the same flake for less to other fellow painters with better and faster service/support than any others.
> *



i guess i will have to "read" my competition a little better....... :biggrin: 

i have been experimenting with my own brand of flake if i ever get the chance to get it off the ground....... 

the fiberglass boat companies are the best! :biggrin:


----------



## 59Impala (Oct 13, 2004)

If its not made by Germans I dont buy it, because you know Germans make good stuff. 


Dont need to experiment with any BlingWow flakes....


----------



## ltfourman (Jan 15, 2009)

Guess we all have our own little rules we live by. Thanks for looking. ONE


----------



## ltfourman (Jan 15, 2009)

Just sold out of the Orange/ Lime Shifting flake. Wont have more for two weeks. One pound of Chrome/Silver $50. 2lbs $90


----------



## Glassed Out (Nov 13, 2008)

Never mind*


----------



## ltfourman (Jan 15, 2009)

What?










Lowest Prices anywhere Click HERE to Check it out!


----------



## ltfourman (Jan 15, 2009)

1 lb $50 s/h $10


----------



## ltfourman (Jan 15, 2009)

New Diamond Ice Clear flake. PM me if interested. Not in ebay store yet.


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ltfourman_@Jan 20 2009, 04:31 AM~12755055
> *I agree and they're reasonably priced. I've shot flakes from almost everyone and I noticed they're all basically the same stuff (mirror finished polyester, metalized film, epoxy coated, solvent and water resistant flakes). I just needed large quantities for cheaper than anybody would offer, for fiberglass composites, so I went into the business with Bling metal flake. It's good shit, without a doubt.
> *


very true i noticed the old skool flake and the lil daddy roth have real close colors,i'm sure if u took the same color flake from each and poured it on the table u wouldn't know the difference.


----------



## pink63impala (Aug 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ltfourman_@Jan 22 2009, 03:48 AM~12779892
> *Just sold out of the Orange/ Lime Shifting flake. Wont have more for two weeks. One pound of Chrome/Silver $50. 2lbs $90
> *


whats the price on the shifty flake? i just used a jar of osk flake blue to green on top of my mazda truck. came out cool looking.one jar was 19$


----------



## ltfourman (Jan 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by pink63impala_@Jan 31 2009, 06:54 AM~12865585
> *whats the price on the shifty flake? i just used a jar of osk flake blue to green on top of my mazda truck. came out cool looking.one jar was 19$
> *


4 oz Jar 19.00


----------



## ltfourman (Jan 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ltfourman_@Jan 31 2009, 07:14 AM~12865611
> *4 oz Jar 19.00
> *



19.99 actually


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

does it fade???


----------



## ltfourman (Jan 15, 2009)

No. Like all of our flakes they are UV Coated.


----------



## Glassed Out (Nov 13, 2008)

I JUST BOUGHT SOME OF THE 004 AND .008 IN THE SILVER CHROME. I WILL BE USING IT THIS WEEKEND ILL LET YOU GUYS KNOW HOW IT WORKS.


----------



## pink63impala (Aug 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ltfourman_@Jan 31 2009, 09:14 AM~12865613
> *19.99 actually
> *


maybe i should have said i got it for 14.99 :biggrin:


----------



## ltfourman (Jan 15, 2009)

The shifting flake is 19.99 on the site too. The site still has 2008 prices. ssshhhh! Don't tell anybody, lol. It will be updated so for all those that want to save on metalflake, order from the site. Won't last long! Selection on site is also not up to date. There are currently 50 colors/sizes available in ebay store.


----------



## pink63impala (Aug 5, 2004)

a guy called me about a green flake job,if he comes thru i may give it a try


----------



## ltfourman (Jan 15, 2009)

Are you the guy that ordered the .004 Emerald Green yesterday?


----------



## down79 (Oct 9, 2007)

That is me :biggrin: Im going to do my engine bay as soon as I get it Ill post some pics


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

nice colors.


----------



## lowrivi1967 (Jan 14, 2008)

how much for 1 lb.brown flake shipped to 97501


----------



## ltfourman (Jan 15, 2009)

In the rootbeer I have 3 of the 4 oz jars on the shelf available and I'd give those to you for $50 shipped. That's only if you Paypal me directly. Through ebay is gonna be $64.96. If you need a full pound of the rootbeer, Paypal me $65 and I can get it to you in 7 business days.


----------



## ltfourman (Jan 15, 2009)

Specials

48 COLORS and SIZES to choose from

6-2oz Jars $49.99
6-4oz Jars $79.99

$5 shipping 

This offer is for layitlow members only!

PM me for invoice


----------



## $$bigjoker$$ (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ltfourman_@Jan 30 2009, 12:53 PM~12859274
> *New Diamond Ice Clear flake. PM me if interested. Not in ebay store yet.
> 
> 
> ...


is it only white or does it have any other colors showin in sun!?!

if it is only white without anything!!! how much for it and how much is shipping to 21509 glinde (germany) with usps!?!

what size u have?

let me know over pm


----------



## lowrivi1967 (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ltfourman_@Feb 6 2009, 04:56 AM~12923434
> *In the rootbeer I have 3 of the 4 oz jars on the shelf available and I'd give those to you for $50 shipped. That's only if you Paypal me directly. Through ebay is gonna be $64.96. If you need a full pound of the rootbeer, Paypal me $65 and I can get  it to you in 7 business days.
> 
> 
> ...


pm sent


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

PM sent, hit me up before I change my color selection again. lol


----------



## Glassed Out (Nov 13, 2008)

this shit is actually really good stuff and just like the name it blings. i will take some pictures when the sun comes out. been snowing here today


----------



## ltfourman (Jan 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@Feb 9 2009, 11:05 PM~12958553
> *PM sent, hit me up before I change my color selection again. lol
> *



Just got moved. I still have those three if you're interested. Let me know what you want and I'll send Paypal invoice,

L8r


----------



## ltfourman (Jan 15, 2009)

fEEDBACK

Hi , I just want to tell you how great your flake is . I'm working on a 68 Cutlass that i want to do in flake . So a couple of weeks ago i bought some Copper/gold from you on ebay . Well my neighbor and friend owns body shop . So we tried your Bling flakes on his mailbox for his shop . Wow we both were impressed . It was easy to shoot and it looks great in the sun lite . Well he had a customer want some flake put on his 4 wheeler . So i order some brilliant gold on Saturday and today i order 2 more colors for a bike he is going to do . A couple of years ago i got some Old Skool Flake and it has just been sitting around . So we did my mailbox in it Saturday to compare to your Bling Flake . Your flake is so much better . The Blue color was coming off the the Old Skool Junk flake . Thanks again for such a great Product. John and OCz paint works .


----------



## ltfourman (Jan 15, 2009)

Thanks John. Post some pics. Still have that Diamond Ice flake. 19.99 for 4 oz jar. Pm me. L8r


----------



## $$bigjoker$$ (Aug 12, 2004)

i would like to see some pics of the ice flake


----------



## droptoutzx2 (Apr 24, 2005)

im selling 1/2s of silver and blue real metalflake for 35 shipped PM me


----------



## ltfourman (Jan 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by droptoutzx2_@Feb 19 2009, 01:58 AM~13047461
> *im selling 1/2s of silver and blue real metalflake for 35 shipped PM me
> *



What size flake?


----------



## droptoutzx2 (Apr 24, 2005)

.015


----------



## ltfourman (Jan 15, 2009)

Have any other colors?


----------



## droptoutzx2 (Apr 24, 2005)

no just that its over 15yrs old


----------



## ltfourman (Jan 15, 2009)

How many pounds do you have?


----------



## droptoutzx2 (Apr 24, 2005)

lbs at least a good 10lbs of each color


----------



## ltfourman (Jan 15, 2009)

Free Shipping on all Metalflake orders. 50+ Colors, Hit us up!


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by $$bigjoker$$_@Feb 19 2009, 02:39 AM~13047432
> *i would like to see some pics of the ice flake
> *


x2,any pix of it on a car???I'm about to order some white magic diamond crystal pearl from kustom shop,but this ice flake stuff interests me.


----------



## ltfourman (Jan 15, 2009)

Our Diamond ice is the same as they're white magic. It is just a clear flake. And their other colors are similar to our shifting flakes. They go on clear not affecting basecoat. Don't be fooled by HOKS, ALSA and KS's high prices.


----------



## ltfourman (Jan 15, 2009)

April Special!! free shipping on all flake orders.


----------



## supercoolguy (May 22, 2008)

any pics of it used on a car?


----------



## Psycho631 (Jan 28, 2005)

got mine yesterday :biggrin:


----------



## B DOG (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by supercoolguy_@Apr 3 2009, 04:31 PM~13477847
> *any pics of it used on a car?
> *


x2


----------



## bangbackbumper (May 13, 2008)

x3


----------



## FlipFlopBox (Jun 4, 2003)

pm me your number im gonna call you for some flake when im ready to paint my cadi this summer


----------



## Psycho631 (Jan 28, 2005)

what size tip should I use to spray .015 size flake? I used a 1.8 but dont like the way it came out


----------



## ltfourman (Jan 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Psycho631_@Apr 9 2009, 04:13 PM~13530903
> *what size tip should I use to spray .015 size flake? I used a 1.8 but dont like the way it came out
> *


You can use a 2.0. But also remeber to keep the flake suspended. If it falls to the bottom it won't flow as well. I cover the the nozzle with my finger tip and spray to do this... just for a second though.


----------



## $$bigjoker$$ (Aug 12, 2004)

or u shake the gun from time to time 



btw. ltfourman check ur pms


----------



## FlipFlopBox (Jun 4, 2003)

pm me your number please im painting my monte carlo this friday and need some white ice pearl, get at me if u can get it to me that quick!!!!


----------



## ltfourman (Jan 15, 2009)

I could but the Diamond Ice (clear flake) is out of stock. I have a white pearl flake that can ship today. Let me know.


----------



## $$bigjoker$$ (Aug 12, 2004)

post a pics of the white pearl flake


----------



## flatheadfever (Apr 15, 2009)

Can you ship to Canada by USPS


----------



## FlipFlopBox (Jun 4, 2003)

well if you would have PMED me you could have had an order,i ordered hok white ice pearl and ill have it by tomorrow sooooo never mind


----------



## majikmike0118 (Jun 19, 2007)

ttt any pics of this stuff :biggrin: (done)


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

how much would you need to do a 65 impala 2 door?


----------



## ltfourman (Jan 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by impalaray_@Apr 21 2009, 03:01 AM~13639866
> *how much would you need to do a 65 impala 2 door?
> *


2-3 Jars depending on basecoat coverage you are wanting.


----------



## ltfourman (Jan 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by flatheadfever_@Apr 15 2009, 03:28 PM~13586181
> *Can you ship to Canada by USPS
> *


Yes


----------



## supercoolguy (May 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by majikmike0118_@Apr 19 2009, 03:17 PM~13623168
> *ttt any pics of this stuff  :biggrin: (done)
> *


x1000000


----------



## grandson (Apr 2, 2007)

bump for some pics


----------



## ltfourman (Jan 15, 2009)

Here is a helmet I just painted that is on ebay now with the Orange/Lime Shifting, white base. Custom Pinstriping airbrush shot faded, masked.



















One I sold last week. Chrome .008 flake. Blue candy and deep Blue candy Ghost flames.


----------



## joeydfromlb2 (Dec 5, 2002)

Looks pretty awesome! I might have to pick up some of that.


----------



## ltfourman (Jan 15, 2009)

Ironman helmet on ebay. Painted with .004 brilliant gold Bling Metalflake and the red is candy over .004 Silver Bling metal flake. I use this stuff almost everyday with exceptional results.


----------



## ltfourman (Jan 15, 2009)

Close up


----------



## G&CWireWheels (Oct 2, 2008)




----------



## fleezie84 (Dec 7, 2002)

Any update pics on the jobs this flake was bought for early on in this thread ????


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

whats the smallest size gunmetal flake u have?


----------



## ltfourman (Jan 15, 2009)

.004


----------



## majikmike0118 (Jun 19, 2007)

can you buy this stuff by the pound or 6 oz jars only? and how much would it be! :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ltfourman_@May 1 2009, 08:32 AM~13752338
> *Here is a helmet I just painted that is on ebay now with the Orange/Lime Shifting, white base. Custom Pinstriping airbrush shot faded, masked.
> 
> 
> ...



I like that white pearl, but dont want the orange/ lime color shifting. Do you guys have any white pearl that shifts to gold?


----------



## majikmike0118 (Jun 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jan 9 2010, 10:15 AM~16234819
> *I like that white pearl, but dont want the orange/ lime color shifting. Do you guys have any white pearl that shifts to gold?
> *



i do!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by majikmike0118_@Jan 9 2010, 07:40 PM~16238277
> *i do!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## 66Riviera (Jul 3, 2009)

if you guys are looking for the best deals on flake call Meadow Brooks in New Jersey its a factory they make tons of colors and sizes ive done used hella colors from them they use to sell to house of colors i beleave some of these other guys selling flake gets it from them


----------



## ltfourman (Jan 15, 2009)

I have a white pearl flake in .008 but doesn't shift to gold. Flakes can be purchased by the pound ranging from $50/60 a pound. I too have heard of Meadow brooks and they have a 10lb per color minimum purchase.


----------



## majikmike0118 (Jun 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ltfourman_@Jan 10 2010, 12:37 PM~16243616
> *I have a white pearl flake in .008 but doesn't shift to gold. Flakes can be purchased by the pound ranging from $50/60 a pound. I too have heard of Meadow brooks and they have a 10lb per color minimum purchase.
> *


Just cause I'm not a mathematician about how many 6 oz jars would be a pound


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:happysad:


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ltfourman_@May 21 2009, 09:09 AM~13956090
> *Close up
> 
> 
> ...


THAT IS NOT FLAKE, THIS IS FLAKE. DIRTY FLAKE


----------



## regalman85 (Feb 6, 2009)

:wow:


----------



## ltfourman (Jan 15, 2009)

Looks good. I was just showing what the micro gold .004 size flake looks like. What's that .015 Royal Blue?


----------



## fleezie84 (Dec 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ltfourman_@Jan 11 2010, 06:15 PM~16258787
> *Looks good. I was just showing what the micro gold .004 size flake looks like. What's that .015 Royal Blue?
> *


Dirtys car is .008 royal blue from HOK.


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

ltfourman do you have a color chip book.


----------



## $$bigjoker$$ (Aug 12, 2004)

ium interested in that too like i sayed u befor a few month!! need it for my customers lmk bro


----------



## majikmike0118 (Jun 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by majikmike0118_@Jan 10 2010, 12:51 PM~16243694
> *Just cause I'm not a mathematician about how many 6 oz jars would be a pound
> *


x2


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by majikmike0118_@Jan 10 2010, 11:51 AM~16243694
> *Just cause I'm not a mathematician about how many 6 oz jars would be a pound
> *


16oz=1Lb


----------



## majikmike0118 (Jun 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Jan 12 2010, 07:03 PM~16268663
> *16oz=1Lb
> *



yeah but if im not mistaken i thought the 6 oz jars were measured in fluid ounces


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## starion88esir (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by majikmike0118_@Jan 12 2010, 07:16 PM~16269340
> *yeah but if im not mistaken i thought the 6 oz jars were measured in fluid ounces
> *


All flake is measured in fluid ounces. Doesn't change the number of ounces that make up a pound.

If you're trying to buy a pound of flake by weight, you're no going to get much.


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

I just bought #14 :0 :biggrin:


----------

